# Túi zipper là gì? Những loại túi zip nào được sử dụng phổ biến nhất hiện nay?



## namnp10 (28/9/21)

Túi zipper không còn là cái tên xa lạ với tất cả chúng ta. Túi zip được ứng dụng trong đóng gói, bảo quản sản phẩm.
*Đặc điểm của túi zipper*
Túi zipper hay còn gọi là túi zip PE hoặc ziplock - một loại bao bì được sử dụng phổ biến trong ngành đóng gói hàng hóa và bảo quản thực phẩm, dược phẩm.... Túi zip có đặc điểm sau đây:

Được sản xuất từ nhựa nhiệt dẻo Polyethylene (PE)
Rất dẻo, khối lượng riêng nhẹ và có độ bền cơ học tốt.
Không thấm khí và nước
Khóa bấm hoặc kéo ở miệng túi tạo nên sự tiện lợi
*Ưu điểm và lợi ích vượt trội của túi zipper*

Bảo quản thực phẩm tươi và khô, tránh tác động của ánh sáng, độ ẩm của môi trường bên ngoài.
Đựng sản phẩm có kích thước nhỏ: linh kiện điện tử, phụ kiện chi tiết của máy,...tránh sự lẫn lộn, thất lạc.
Được xem là loại bao bì tiện lợi để đựng trà sữa, nước giải khát...
Túi chia liều lượng thuốc chính xác, nhanh chóng và tiện lợi tại các nhà thuốc, tủ thuốc tại gia.
Là vật trung gian giữa khách hàng và nhà cung ứng và sản xuất thông qua các thông tin trên bề mặt túi giúp người tiêu dùng nhận diện thương hiệu
Giá thành thấp giúp doanh nghiệp tiết kiệm chi phí đóng gói, tăng sức cạnh tranh trên thị trường.
Trên đây chính là những yếu tố giúp túi zipper được ứng dụng rộng rãi trong nhiều hoạt động sản xuất và sinh hoạt của con người.
*XEM THÊM: CUỘN MÀNG CO VÀ MỘT SỐ SẢN PHẨM MÀNG CO NỔI BẬT.*
Một số loại túi zipper phổ biến như:





 Túi zipper trong suất





 Túi zipper đáy đứng





 . Túi zipper giấy kraft





 Túi zipper có tay cầm





 Túi zipper phân hủy sinh học
Bạn có thể tham khảo chi tiết và mua sản phẩm tại: http://hoanghaplastic.com/.../tui-zipper-la-gi-mot-so-san...
-------------------------------
Liên hệ: 0962455544 - 0967199917
Website: http://hoanghaplastic.com/
#tuizipper
#tuizippergiare


----------

